# Help planning second cycle



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

To make a long story short, i bought alot of AAS not realising that it loses potency after a year or two. I'm going to get rid of the bulk of it and am wondering what I should keep for my second cycle. Couple weeks into a. Test 600 a week dbol 50mg a day for weeks 1-4 cycle. By the time I PCT take time off and finish second cycle plus time off most of my gear will be expired so I'm gonna get it off my hands.

Thanks bros

Gear on hand:
120ml test prop 100mg/ml
99.7ml tren ace 100mg/ml
30ml NPP 100mg/ml
30ml mast prop 100mg/ml
30ml pharma winstrol injectable 50mg/ml
10ml primo 200mg/ml
200 x Winny 50mg
50 x oral tren 10mg
100 x anavar 50mg
250 x dbol 10mg
200 x tbol 10mg
1000 x t3 25mcg
993 x clen 20mcg

Lots of adex,nolva,clomid and some pramiprexole

Edit:iv lost 20 pounds since new years (from 276 to 255) so by the time I run my second cycle I should weigh 215at 18% bf (that's me in rly good natty shape)


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 23, 2016)

Also depends on what you're going for. 

Say you were cutting, which big think you are, I would go 

Test
Mast
Var

Seems like a good second cycle to me. Does really goes for what you want.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2016)

You don't strike me as a retard so I would say run the tren.  Just do 300 per week of the prop and tren. So 100 Monday Wednesday Friday.

Run the t3 100mcg daily.  

8 weeks max.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

Gear expires in early 2018, is it totally bunk around that time or just slightly less potent? It's stored in a lightless,cool, dry place.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 23, 2016)

You sound like a big fella mike, I'll tell you what shredded me up like crazy was,
500mg test c or e,
400mg mast p
300mg tren a
all per week obviously. This run took my damn near 270lb ass to a lean 250ish, I think the run just basically cleaned up the mass that was already there. My diet and training stayed the same for the most part, with the exception of some new found strength....fuk I got strong!


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 23, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Gear expires in early 2018, is it totally bunk around that time or just slightly less potent? It's stored in a lightless,cool, dry place.



This is one thing I think is hard to answer--mainly because unless you brew it from the raws, you do not know how long the middleman has had it, or his guy, or his guy, or the brewer.  I'm sure that it will lose potency over time, but if it is stored correctly then I find it hard to believe that it will lose THAT much potency over a year or 2.  I'm not saying you should buy a bunch of stuff and just hang onto it, but to say it will be bunk after a year is, IMO, not true.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 23, 2016)

Rips, mast, chicken.  Herm knows what I'm talking about.

But in all seriousness test, mast, and maybe tren but monitor your body.  My first tren cycle I made it 3 weeks before cutting out the tren because of sides.  Subsequent cycles have been better, but you always have to monitor how your body is handling it.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> This is one thing I think is hard to answer--mainly because unless you brew it from the raws, you do not know how long the middleman has had it, or his guy, or his guy, or the brewer.  I'm sure that it will lose potency over time, but if it is stored correctly then I find it hard to believe that it will lose THAT much potency over a year or 2.  I'm not saying you should buy a bunch of stuff and just hang onto it, but to say it will be bunk after a year is, IMO, not true.



My source is a professional, it was made 4 months ago (I trust him with my life and he's really good in a lab to boot) with high quality ingredients. The guy is like family and his reputation is his life so he wouldn't **** anyone, especially not me.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 23, 2016)

stonetag said:


> You sound like a big fella mike, I'll tell you what shredded me up like crazy was,
> 500mg test c or e,
> 400mg mast p
> 300mg tren a
> all per week obviously. This run took my damn near 270lb ass to a lean 250ish, I think the run just basically cleaned up the mass that was already there. My diet and training stayed the same for the most part, with the exception of some new found strength....fuk I got strong!



I like this cycle. Make sure you have your diet in point and keep the cardio. Tren + mast = magic. The real key to getting shredded is your diet.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Rips, mast, chicken.  Herm knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> But in all seriousness test, mast, and maybe tren but monitor your body.  My first tren cycle I made it 3 weeks before cutting out the tren because of sides.  Subsequent cycles have been better, but you always have to monitor how your body is handling it.



Test is working wonders for me right now, so start next cycle on test/mast and if I react well (mast prop kicks in pretty quick) I can throw some tren ace in?( acetate is fast in fast out so I can increase/decrease/discontinue quick?)


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm sorry to be the spoiler but based on your pics i don't think you should run anything. You need to lose weight naturally and get some time in the gym naturally too. You ended up in the hospital with your crazy pic for a 1st cyvle. Sorry man, you hAve no business touching AAS.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'm sorry to be the spoiler but based on your pics i don't think you should run anything. You need to lose weight naturally and get some time in the gym naturally too. You ended up in the hospital with your crazy pic for a 1st cyvle. Sorry man, you hAve no business touching AAS.



Fair enough, already opened Pandora's box unfortunately, knowing myself this is gonna be a lifelong thing. Been losing significant weight for months but I was getting SO weak, so I started, and aside from a dumb start, it's working out really well. You should see my pics, will post soon.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

Iv literally been working my ass off, the muscle loss was killing me though, some days at work I push a button every 20 seconds, some days i spend 8+ hours lifting boxes with truck transmission parts. I could very slowly lose weight and preserve muscle but I already chose a different route.


----------



## Jada (Apr 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I'm sorry to be the spoiler but based on your pics i don't think you should run anything. You need to lose weight naturally and get some time in the gym naturally too. You ended up in the hospital with your crazy pic for a 1st cyvle. Sorry man, you hAve no business touching AAS.



Im going to agree with what is said here. If i were to give u adivce i would  say  DIET CARDIO . Not to bring u down but u have way to much bf on u and u dont need to cycle at this moment with diet and cardio u can drop weight plus have time in the gym. Instead of spending your money on the juice u should spend your money on a Diet guru that can help you out, that would be WAY better for u. A person who can monitor u and fix ur diet along the way.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, you've made some progress and congratulations and your efforts. I'm not trying to be a dick, I know what I'm talking about. I'm trying to help and prevent you from fuking yourself up. I suggest continue doing what your doing with out AAS. If you've committed yourself to trt for life then continue doing your trt dose of test and stick to just that until you lean out more. You're talking running tren? Hell no. You're gonna deal with some harsh sides at your current weight.  My opionion is your still to overweight and your bf% is still to high to be fuking with added AAS. It's to risky. IMHO.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 23, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Rips, mast, chicken.  Herm knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> But in all seriousness test, mast, and maybe tren but monitor your body.  My first tren cycle I made it 3 weeks before cutting out the tren because of sides.  Subsequent cycles have been better, but you always have to monitor how your body is handling it.



Lololololol  never gets old


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2016)

I would just stay on test and keep burning bf..Tren mast var work alot better if you come into the cycle already inshape.Lose the fat then take tren mast var


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 23, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I would just stay on test and keep burning bf..Tren mast var work alot better if you come into the cycle already inshape.Lose the fat then take tren mast var



By the time I run my next cycle it will be early 2017 and I'll weigh 215 tops  hard to tell looking at me now but Iv been at 215 with low body fat (wrestling) tren mast var sounds right. I'm gonna redirect this thread when it comes time to run my next cycle  8 months from now. Won't be calling me fat then ;-) I'm a stubborn willful SOB you'll see, you'll all see lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> By the time I run my next cycle it will be early 2017 and I'll weigh 215 tops  hard to tell looking at me now but Iv been at 215 with low body fat (wrestling) tren mast var sounds right. I'm gonna redirect this thread when it comes time to run my next cycle  8 months from now. Won't be calling me fat then ;-) I'm a stubborn willful SOB you'll see, you'll all see lol



Ive gotten fat then ripped plenty of times ..Dont get offended by anyones advise here thats what the boards are for.


----------



## Oldbastard (Feb 21, 2022)

I know you been told already, my 40 plus years experience two cents : steroids don’t make easire too lose weight. Your diet and training need too be consistent and spot on . 80 percent of progress happens in the kitchen ! AAS not even a thought until you make progress without, sorry steroids to me aren’t a short cut ! It takes self knowledge and discipline too cycle test only for beginners none of this test derivatives, that so many profess . All compounds are in some form a derivative of test , too keep yourself on cycle you need that . Then later figure out what works best , because nobody on this planet can teach you what you need too learn through your own experience. Listen too your own body it’s always trying too tell you something, sheesh how old is this post lol


----------

